# Blagdon baby born today... what colour do u think she will turn out?



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Mum is 3 year old 'DRUM', we rescued her about 6 months ago and she is extremely timid... but she was soo sweet with foaly this morning and we she even allowed us to cuddle her (i think she wanted congratulating)  x


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

.......


----------



## YoungCowgirl (May 7, 2011)

She's beautiful! I bet she'll look just like her momma.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

What colour is her sire?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW! Both are beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Im not sure about her sire... we rescued her from a field of lots of other neglected cobs... she was in suchhh a bad condition but shes looking good now!!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

There both *GORGEOUS! *congrats!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that she has a little pink tinge to her. I wouldn't mind betting she may be roan. Like her mum


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

She looks redder compared to her mum, maybe even strawberry roan?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking. But then I though "foal coat, darker? Im pretty sure she will loose the red tinge"


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to guess that if she is not a bright Bay or Chestnut that she with either be Strawberry or Bay roan if not Black like her mum. It's still hard to tell with the baby coat though. will post more pictures in a few months once her baby fuzz sheds?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Somewhere on my facebook, I have a picture of a clyde that is a strawberry roan. She's beautiful. No matter, that baby is adorable and mom is gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to go with a similar black to her Mum. Just a note - Mum isn't classic roan, she is sabino with sabino roaning.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Black like mom


----------

